# Ventajas de Montar tu Empresa en Reino Unido



## Gotterdamerung (31 Ene 2012)

*Montar Empresa en Reino Unido para funcionar en España*

(que te permite funcionar en España...)


Crear una Empresa en 3 Horas por 71 Euros <- Articulo original incluye comparación con crearla en España

Ahora bien, resulta que vivimos en un mundo globalizado, y que la Unión Europea, a pesar de sus mucho defectos, permite a las empresas de los países miembros trabajar sin problemas en toda la unión. Así que miré las condiciones para crear un negocio en Irlanda y Reino Unido (por el idioma, más que nada) y el resultado es Agile Ventures Ltd. Efectivamente, desde hace unos días soy el flamante propietario de una empresa con sede en Londres. 

Os cuento el proceso, para comparar con lo de aquí:

- Elijo una empresa que gestione el alta. Opto por Companies Made Simple, tras leer una recomendación en Swombat y comparar un poco precios con otras ofertas. 

- Analizo sus planes y opto por el “Silver” porque incluye una dirección oficial en Londres para la empresa, y esto es un requisito que impone HMRC (la Hacienda de allí). La forma legal es la Limited Liability Corporation, el equivalente a nuestra SL.

- Elijo un nombre y la web comprueba al instante si está disponible. Me piden los datos de mi tarjeta de crédito para pagar el coste. Con el IVA y un pequeño extra el coste total de crear la empresa es 58,99 libras. Al cambio, 71,22 euros. Hay que decir que esto incluye el registro de un dominio .co.uk por dos años (7,95 libras) y un cupón de Google AdWords de 40 libras (que también pienso usar). Podría tener 50 libras más si abriera una cuenta en Barclays, pero para eso hay que ser residente en UK, así que esto no lo puedo aprovechar.

- Una vez pagado, tengo que completar cuatro o cinco pantallas de información sobre mi empresa: propietarios, director, estatutos… salvo tu propia información, en casi todo lo demás puedes elegir las opciones que vienen por defecto. Respecto al capital social: declaras lo que quieres y lo repartes como quieres. Puedes crear tu empresa con una sola acción de una libra esterlina si eres el único propietario.

- Después de completar el proceso cierro el navegador… y al cabo de dos o tres horas me llega un correo electrónico diciendo que el alta de mi empresa está completa. Her Majesty Revenue & Customs ha tenido a bien aprobar mi solicitud, así que ya puedo operar legalmente.
Ventajas de una sociedad británica

De entrada, el proceso de creación es “un poquito” diferente en tiempo y coste ¿verdad? Pero es que las diferencias no terminan ahí.

- No tengo que poner mi dirección en la web si no quiero. 

- No tengo que registrar ningún fichero en ninguna Agencia de Protección de Datos. Basta con establecer en la web una política de tratamiento de datos que cumpla con los requisitos, que son los que aplicaría de todas maneras cualquier persona sensata.

- *No tengo que pedir un número de IVA (el equivalente al NIF).* De hecho, *no tengo que cobrar (ni por tanto declarar) IVA hasta que mis ingresos superen las 68.000 libras anuales. *Puedo hacerlo voluntariamente si quiero, por ejemplo para dar la sensación de que mi empresa es más grande, o porque me interesa desgravarme el IVA que pago. Pero es asunto mío decidir esto. Ah, y si llego a facturar esas 68.000 libras y tengo que cobrar y declarar IVA, hay distintas fórmulas para hacerlo, puedo por ejemplo optar por pagar directamente un 10% de mis ingresos y olvidarme de perder el tiempo guardando facturas y haciendo cálculos. 

- *No tengo que hacer declaraciones trimestrales de IRPF si no tengo empleados.*

- *No tengo que darme de alta como autónomo, y mucho menos pagar nada*. 

- *No hay que pasar por ningún notari*o. Puedo asignar nuevas acciones a un nuevo socio directamente en la Web de Companies Made Simple, por ejemplo, sin coste alguno. Y puedo incluso cambiar el nombre de la empresa, también online, por 40 libras.

- Solo volveré a hablar con mis amigos del HMR&C al final del primer ejercicio contable, de hecho 9 meses después del primer ejercicio contable, que es cuando hay que pagar impuestos si he obtenido beneficios. Es decir, hasta 21 meses después de poner en marcha una empresa no hay que pagar ningún impuesto.

- La contabilidad es más sencilla, y hay aplicaciones online que te permiten llevar las cuentas y presentar los impuestos sin necesidad de ser contable. Al menos mientras ganes una miseria y no te convenga usar los servicios de alguien experto que te ayude a pagar menos. En UK como en todas partes quien puede pagar a un buen asesor paga menos impuestos. 

*Con estas ventajas y estos costes, puedo hacer negocios sin problema en España. Es más, al principio puedo facturar sin tener que cargar el IVA, lo que supone un 18% de rebaja. *Y si tengo un cliente “pijo”, puedo decirle que somos la sucursal en España de Agile Ventures Ltd., prestigiosa firma londinense.

Lo he dicho alguna vez: la globalización funciona en los dos sentidos. Aquí podemos estar meses debatiendo sobre la reforma laboral y anunciando mil y un planes de apoyo a emprendedores, que mientras las condiciones para que un tipo con una idea pueda ponerla en marcha sean tan radicalmente diferentes,
no va a cambiar nada.


----------



## greenspanator (31 Ene 2012)

Enhorabuena Gotter, y gracias por la info.

Una curiosidad, ¿Te has hecho un broker de metales?


----------



## Viricida (31 Ene 2012)

¿Seguro que no toca tributar nada de eso en España?


----------



## DonCrisis (31 Ene 2012)

Así da gusto. Todo realizado por internet, ahorrando tiempo, dinero y esfuerzo tanto al empresario como a la Administración. Fomentando la creación de empresas al no necesitar pagar un notario ni el IVA hasta el límite de ingresos. 

Y ponerte a trabajar en tu empresa el mismo día que decides crearla, como debería ser.

Y así día tras día te reafirmas en la idea de que han conseguido crear de España una absoluta mierda de país.


----------



## PerotRocaguinarda (31 Ene 2012)

A ver, pero ¿puedo emitir facturas?, ¿puedo trabajar asi sin tener que declarar nada en Spain?.

Joder, lo veo un chollo, ¿no?.


----------



## Uriel (31 Ene 2012)

Tengo mis dudas que viviendo y gestionando la empresa desde España, con c/c español, no tenga que declarar nada a Hacienda. 
Me parece a mí que que en cuanto vean dinero entrar y ninguna declaración,se pongan a inspeccionar y de ahí sálvese quien pueda.


----------



## jose_ma294 (31 Ene 2012)

5 estrellas por la explicacion


----------



## jose_ma294 (31 Ene 2012)

Meanwhile en España, puesto número 133 de 183 países en un ranking que mide la facilidad para crear empresas y convertirse en emprendedores segun el indice de Doing Business 2012


----------



## Vanish (31 Ene 2012)

Hay un hilo en el principal exactamente igual que este. Se ve que es necesario tener un administrador que viva en Reino Unido para evitar que la SS española te trinque y te haga pagar la cotización de autónomo. Aunque se ve que estas empresas que te facilitan el trámite te proporcionan un administrador afincado allí para evitarte estos problemas.


----------



## Pedorro (31 Ene 2012)

> Tengo mis dudas que viviendo y gestionando la empresa desde España, con c/c español, no tenga que declarar nada a Hacienda.



Por supuesto que no es así.

El artículo es ciencia ficción, propio de un completo ignorante en derecho fiscal.

Una empresa gestionada desde España, es residente fiscal en españa, y debe pagar el impuesto de sociedades, etc, y fiscalmente está sujeta a la legislación española en todos los aspectos.

Incluso si la empresa es residente en UK, el hecho de tener un establecimiento permanente en España, la obliga a darse de alta en Hacienda, y tributar en el impuesto de sociedades los rendimientos ligados a dicho establecimiento. Aclaro que un "establecimiento permanente" puede ser simplemente un fulano que vive en España y hace negocios en nombre de la empresa, vamos, que no hace falta que haya un local u oficina.

Respecto al IVA, lo mismo. Si vas a usar la empresa para actividades empresariales en España, debes pagar el IVA de España, por la misma razón dicha arriba.

Otra cosa es que uses la empresa para comercio por internet o cosas similares, y de cierta manera, no se pueda saber desde donde operas, y por tanto no te pillen y no te digan nada. Pero una cosa es que no te pillen y puedas estafar a hacienda, y otra muy distinta, que sea legal.

Pero con la ley en la mano, estar en España y registrar una empresa en UK, no sirve para nada.




> - No tengo que registrar ningún fichero en ninguna Agencia de Protección de Datos. Basta con establecer en la web una política de tratamiento de datos que cumpla con los requisitos, que son los que aplicaría de todas maneras cualquier persona sensata.



En UK hay una agencia de protección de datos, y SI debes registrarte si manejas información personal.




> La forma legal es la Limited Liability Corporation, el equivalente a nuestra SL.



En Inglaterra eno se llaman "corporations", sino "companies".




> Y si tengo un cliente “pijo”, puedo decirle que somos la sucursal en España de Agile Ventures Ltd., prestigiosa firma londinense.



Las sucursales de empresas extranjeras en Españan también tienen un NIF español y deben estar convenientemente registradas en Hacienda. Y deben cobrar el IVA español.

No se si lo sabes, pero el IVA se aplica en el país donde se prestan los servicios, y no en el país donde está domiciliada la empresa.


En serio, que se busque un asesor fiscal, porque la está cagando bien cagada.


----------



## Pedorro (31 Ene 2012)

> Hay un hilo en el principal exactamente igual que este. Se ve que es necesario tener un administrador que viva en Reino Unido para evitar que la SS española te trinque y te haga pagar la cotización de autónomo. Aunque se ve que estas empresas que te facilitan el trámite te proporcionan un administrador afincado allí para evitarte estos problemas.




Eso es poco importante.

Si hay un administrador en UK, tú si estás en España todavía formas un establecimeinto permanente, y debes estar dado de alta como empleado, o como autónomo, además de pagar a Hacienda por los rendimientos producidos desde españa.


----------



## flow (31 Ene 2012)

EJERCICIO DE LA ACTIVIDAD EN UN SOLO ESTADO MIEMBRO.- Artículos 12.1 y 12.2 del Reglamento 883/04 y artículo 14 del Reglamento 987/09.

2. La persona que ejerza normalmente una *actividad por cuenta propia* en un Estado miembro y que vaya a realizar una actividad similar en otro Estado miembro seguirá sujeta a la legislación del primer Estado miembro, a condición de que la duración previsible de esa actividad no exceda de veinticuatro meses. La expresión "que ejerza normalmente una actividad por cuenta propia" se refiere a una persona que realiza habitualmente actividades sustanciales en el territorio del Estado miembro en el que está establecida. En particular, la persona debe haber ejercido su actividad durante algún tiempo antes de la fecha de su desplazamiento. Se exige como mínimo un periodo de dos meses de actividad por cuenta propia en el país de establecimiento.

Más casos particulares en este link, muy interesante, dados los tiempos que corren:

Seguridad Social:Información útil


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (31 Ene 2012)

Pedorro dijo:


> Por supuesto que no es así.
> 
> El artículo es ciencia ficción, propio de un completo ignorante en derecho fiscal.
> 
> ...




Bajo mi incultura y dígame sime equivoco

El IVA lo tiene que pagar el consumidor final del país que compra la mercancia. EN este caso sería el español, por tanto, si se ha vendido algo en España hay que poner el IVA y habría que pagarlo en España.


Luego tienes problemas con los proveedores. Antes de operar ellos te van a pedir unas escrituras, te van a pedir un nif, porque van a tener que crear facturas con ese nif


Si el NIF es extranjero necesitas un número de IVA intracomunitario, porque se suponen que ellos están vendiendo una mercancía al extranjero (Inglaterra en este caso)

No se los trámites para sacar un IVA intracomunitario en Inglaterra, que a lo mejor te piden más requisitos que estos.



Yo lo estuve analizando y era mucho más complicado que esto, yo porque no sabía, pero me parecio imposible


----------



## greenspanator (31 Ene 2012)

Uriel dijo:


> Tengo mis dudas que viviendo y gestionando la empresa desde España, con c/c español, no tenga que declarar nada a Hacienda.
> Me parece a mí que que en cuanto vean dinero entrar y ninguna declaración,se pongan a inspeccionar y de ahí sálvese quien pueda.



Bienvenido a Europa, since 1986.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (31 Ene 2012)

greenspanator dijo:


> Enhorabuena Gotter, y gracias por la info.
> 
> Una curiosidad, ¿Te has hecho un broker de metales?



No hombre, soy un humilde trader e inversor nada más. 
Pero sí investigaré lo de montar una empresa en Uk si se pudiera luego abrir cuenta como empresa y tuviera alguna ventaja.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (31 Ene 2012)

Ver comentarios del post en meneame (que no es mío) para más opiniones:

Como crear una empresa en 3 horas por 71 euros


----------



## Gotterdamerung (31 Ene 2012)

Más info:

Crear una empresa en Reino Unido UK y operar desde España | EmprendeBlog


----------



## norifumi (31 Ene 2012)

sigo con la misma duda de siempre (y creo que empieza a ser generalizada): Que pasa con una LTD operada desde Spain cuando se entera la hacienda española que facturas sin tributar a la matter patria???


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (31 Ene 2012)

norifumi dijo:


> sigo con la misma duda de siempre (y creo que empieza a ser generalizada): Que pasa con una LTD operada desde Spain cuando se entera la hacienda española que facturas sin tributar a la matter patria???



es que eso es lo princiapal y no lo explican


el iva se paga dónde se vende el producto, es decir, el usuario final, si yo vendo el producto en España, tengo que declarar el IVA aquí si o si


Allí está el truco


Si yo vendo el producto en Bélgica tengo que declarar el IVA en Bélgica


----------



## flow (1 Feb 2012)

A ver, yo flipo con algunas cosas: 

- No hace falta estar nacionalizado para tener una empresa en otro país. Yo vivo en Reino Unido y mi empresa (soy autónomo operando bajo una marca comercial) está registrada legalmente y no estoy nacionalizado inglés lógicamente. Eso sí, tengo mi residencia y domicilio fiscal míos y de mi empresa en Reino Unido. 

- El IVA: he trabajado para una empresa americana que operaba desde Reino Unido con sede fiscal en USA que ofrecía sus servicios en España y no cobraba IVA por ser una empresa extranjera. Es un servicio no sujeto a IVA, ya que tributan en su propio país, según las leyes de su país. En Europa está el principio para evitar la doble imposición, que evita que pagues IVA en los dos países, por lo que en cuanto al precio podrías poner [Precio Inglés]+[IVA Inglés]=[Precio final español, sin impuestos] y todo sería correcto. 

Si no pagas IVA, no tienes que reclamarlo en la declaración, así de fácil. 

En cuanto a la ley en España para supuestos como los que se han hablado de dirigir una SL registrada en Reino Unido, es confusa y difusa (qué raro) y necesitaríamos el consejo de un buen experto para salir de esta porque me da la impresión de que hay un vacío legal. En cualquier caso debería primar el principio de la libre circulación de bienes, personas y servicios (y capitales) y por lo tanto no debería penarse este tipo de actuación. 

Lo que sí parece claro es que hoy por hoy desde el punto de vista de las normativas españolas no se contempla la posibilidad de trabajador por cuenta propia operando de forma permanente desde un país en el que no tiene residencia habitual. Pero eso se aplica a autónomos. No he leído nada de SL y además es un argumento flojo, ya que nada te impide en Europa tener dos residencias habituales o las que quieras en diferentes países.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (1 Feb 2012)

flow dijo:


> A ver, yo flipo con algunas cosas:
> 
> - No hace falta estar nacionalizado para tener una empresa en otro país. Yo vivo en Reino Unido y mi empresa (soy autónomo operando bajo una marca comercial) está registrada legalmente y no estoy nacionalizado inglés lógicamente. Eso sí, tengo mi residencia y domicilio fiscal míos y de mi empresa en Reino Unido.
> 
> ...




se evita la doble imposición, pero en la venta de bienes el IVA se paga dónde se vende el producto, es decir, el IVA lo paga el usuario español


Me parece a mi que la hacienda española tendrá que decir algo en esto


Tu tendrías un balance en tu empresa inglesa unos bienes comprados a proveeedored con un IVA soportado, y luego con tu NIF intracomunitario, tendrías una ventas, realizadas en españa con 18% de IVA repercutido



Cuando se tenga que regularizar entre los diferentes Paises (España e Inglaterra) los IVA intracomunitarios, España exigirá a Inglaterra el 18% del IVA, e INglaterra te lo exigirá a tí.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (1 Feb 2012)

flow dijo:


> A ver, yo flipo con algunas cosas:
> 
> - No hace falta estar nacionalizado para tener una empresa en otro país. Yo vivo en Reino Unido y mi empresa (soy autónomo operando bajo una marca comercial) está registrada legalmente y no estoy nacionalizado inglés lógicamente. Eso sí, tengo mi residencia y domicilio fiscal míos y de mi empresa en Reino Unido.
> 
> ...




una cosa son servicios y otras bienes.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (1 Feb 2012)

Company Formation by Company Registrations, Limited Company Formations

Easy-emprendedor : creación sociedad en el Reino Unido, constitución Empresa Inglaterra


----------



## flow (1 Feb 2012)

En efecto, vendes en España, repercutes el IVA en el precio final del producto y lo declaras en Inglaterra. La empresa española que te compra no tiene que declarar IVA porque no lo ha pagado. Pero yo sí lo declaro porque tengo ingresos en el extranjero. 
En cuanto a montar una empresa en Reino Unido viviendo en un país distinto a Reino Unido, los ingleses no te pondrían ningún problema. Se puede hacer y ellos encantados. 
En España está más confuso, y es por eso que siempre nos tenemos que buscar la vida para hacer las cosas en otra parte... 
Sigo investigando lo de la SL, que no es mi fuerte, pero como autónomo ya te digo que el plan de montarlo mientras vives en España se puede hacer, tributarías en UK y vivirías "temporalmente" en España. 

Tardíoreformalaboralismo + futuroceguera actual + dospuntoceroanalfabetismo político = levantochiringuitismo + fugacerebrismo masivos.

En fin, una pena


----------



## Alexmosutheskypirate (3 Feb 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> se evita la doble imposición, pero en la venta de bienes el IVA se paga dónde se vende el producto, es decir, el IVA lo paga el usuario español
> 
> 
> Me parece a mi que la hacienda española tendrá que decir algo en esto
> ...



No se si es que no te entiendo bien o no se habla de lo mismo, pero...
Si tu eres amazon.co.uk y vendes juegos o tostadoras a españoles, pues ellos pagan el precio final, tu declaras lo que tengas que declarar a la hacienda de tu pais y ya.
La hacienda española donde podria intervenir en esto ?

O estamos hablando de otras cosas? 
Por ejemplo si eres proveedor de una empresa española, y le mandas juguetes para que venda en españa, desde UK, eso como va ?
Es imprescindible hacer eso de que ellos cobran el VAT y tu cobras el iva luego te deduces el vat y se lo reclaman a los ingleses ?
No se puede simplemente no pagar VAT si eres distribuidor en españa y luego no poder deducirte nada, pagar todo el iva repercutido y todo mas simple?

saludos


----------



## Gotterdamerung (4 Feb 2012)

flow dijo:


> En efecto, vendes en España, repercutes el IVA en el precio final del producto y lo declaras en Inglaterra. La empresa española que te compra no tiene que declarar IVA porque no lo ha pagado. Pero yo sí lo declaro porque tengo ingresos en el extranjero.
> En cuanto a montar una empresa en Reino Unido viviendo en un país distinto a Reino Unido, los ingleses no te pondrían ningún problema. Se puede hacer y ellos encantados.
> En España está más confuso, y es por eso que siempre nos tenemos que buscar la vida para hacer las cosas en otra parte...
> Sigo investigando lo de la SL, que no es mi fuerte, pero como autónomo ya te digo que el plan de montarlo mientras vives en España se puede hacer, tributarías en UK y vivirías "temporalmente" en España.
> ...



La puñeta es que esa permisividad de los ingleses para lo de la empresa no se corresponda luego con la tajante negativa a dejarte abrir una cuenta en un banco de allí al menos que tengas allí residencia, algo que no se entiende.

No se, a lo mejor una cuenta a nombre de la empresa que sí está domicialada allí sí se podrá, pero desde luego una personal no.


----------



## Pat (8 Feb 2012)

Pedorro dijo:


> No se si lo sabes, pero el IVA se aplica en el país donde se prestan los servicios, y no en el país donde está domiciliada la empresa.
> 
> 
> En serio, que se busque un asesor fiscal, porque la está cagando bien cagada.



Hola, estoy da cuerdo en casi todo lo que habías escrito.


Anuqué en lo referente a “*el IVA se aplica en el país donde se prestan los servicios*”creo que esto es una zona algo “Gris”

SI es venta al público se puede vender con el IVA de origen, una vez compre una pieza por un Barco en el UK y me lo mandaron con factura y IVA del UK a mi en España.

La venta por correspondencia tiene sus propios obligaciones, puedes vender desde Irlanda a todo Europa facturando en Irlanda, pero en cuanto sobre pasas de X cantidad anual por cada pais( según cada país va desde 60,000€ hasta 100,000€ tienes que sacar una NIF en el país receptor y hacer declaraciones de intrastat, en Irlanda por exportar y en España (o Alemania) por importar y pagar el IVA correspondiente……


Asi en realidad existe una zona “Gris de entre 60,000 y 100,000 “ donde un empresa Ingles , español o irlandés puede vender por internet a cada pais EUropea sin hacer declaraciones de intrastat.SI es una empresa ingles esto le permitiera (en teoría) vender hasta un total de 60,000 libras sin emitir factura en todo Europa, dado que un empresa ingles no tiene que hacer declaraciones de IVA si vende debajo cierta cantidad….


Hay otro área que desconozco, pero que encuentre curiosos; Hay empresas que no estén inscritos en el registro de “*Operadores Europeas”* por decisión del hacienda local; los Gobiernos Europeas estén limitando el acceso a esta registro por el alta incidencia de fraude en el IVA intracomunitaria. ¿Como importan y exporten estas empresas quien tienen vetado ser exportadores/importadores Europeas? Compren con factura con IVA en el país del origen (_como si es un persona priva_do), y el hacienda local acepta esta como un factura legal?
¿Exporten igual?

Te todos modos me tiene picado la curiosidad de como funciona en el UK, si me sobra tiempo voy a mirar.

Anuqué si uno quiere pasar inadvertido, monta una SL en Hong Kong, mientras no compras y vendes en Hong Kong no pagas el impuesto de sociedades ahí. 
Eg. produces en india, vendes a Europa/USA y facturas de HongKong. El reparto de beneficios va directamente a los accionistas, así solo tributaras por rentas del capital sobre el 20%...... Anuqué, ojo, la hacienda española, intentara demostrar que la empresa lo levas desde España, a pesar que no comercias en/con España o Hong Kong……


----------



## Sombra (20 Mar 2012)

Al final el tema quedó en agua de borrajas, no? Las alternativas se diluyen si uno no reside en el país donde quiere montar el chiringuito.
Refloto el hilo por si hay nueva información porque se está avanzando información de la nueva ley de emprendedores del nuevo gobierno y por lo que se vé sólo dan facilidades a la hora de pagar, pero de reducir la cuota de autonomos naranjas de la china.


----------



## Enterao (20 Mar 2012)

que quiten la cuota de autonomos va a ser imposible . darse cuenta que eso tendria que aplicarse a los autonomos ya existentes ....la ss colapsaria..

si solo se tuviera que pagar al tener bneficios quien controla eso con la cantidad de fraude que hay..?


esto en ejpain con nuestra mentalidad es inviable..

solo nos dejan el hacerlo todo en negro y cruzar los dedos..no hay mas..


----------



## eltonelero (20 Mar 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> que quiten la cuota de autonomos va a ser imposible . darse cuenta que eso tendria que aplicarse a los autonomos ya existentes ....la ss colapsaria..
> 
> si solo se tuviera que pagar al tener bneficios quien controla eso con la cantidad de fraude que hay..?
> 
> ...



Tal vez mucho del fraude que hay, es de pequeños autoempleados que prefieren cobrar en negro que pagar todo lo que supone ser autonomo.


----------



## Enterao (20 Mar 2012)

no hombre si el autonomos muchos lo pagan ...joder que luego hay que pillar pensioncita ...

lo que no pagan es impuestos por todo el beneficio...

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 10:54 ---------- El original se escribió a las 10:38 ----------




Pat dijo:


> Hola, estoy da cuerdo en casi todo lo que habías escrito.
> 
> 
> Anuqué en lo referente a “*el IVA se aplica en el país donde se prestan los servicios*”creo que esto es una zona algo “Gris”
> ...




para montar sociedad en hk tienes que ir alli en persona no?


----------



## Acredito (16 Abr 2012)

Eso, eso... ¿Hay que personarse el Jonkón?


----------



## endaiapuri (11 May 2012)

*residencias habituales*



blackholesun dijo:


> se evita la doble imposición, pero en la venta de bienes el IVA se paga dónde se vende el producto, es decir, el IVA lo paga el usuario español
> 
> 
> Me parece a mi que la hacienda española tendrá que decir algo en esto
> ...







no puedes tener tres o mas residencias eso es incorrecto, en el momento en que te domicilias, el propio consulado envia una carta a tu ultimo domicilio. 
Asi que solo puedes estar domiciliado en ese sitio.


----------



## javsmile (20 May 2012)

Me parece interesante este hilo, lo consultare con mi gestor.

Si abrir una SL en UK tiene esas ventajas, para una tienda online le veo mucha salida.

1.- No tienes local, con lo que eso de servicio permanente entiendo que desaparece.
2.- Si además tienes una SL en España, podrias declarar gastos de servicio de la empresa UK, de hasta 300.000€ sin declarar... ¿? (ya me salio la vena Hispanistani )
3.- Sacarse el Iva intracomunitario es muy facil en España, mi gestor lo hizo gratis, con lo que supongo que en UK sera coser y cantar.

Comentar que me ha parecido entender que si vendes a un cliente de x pais, le aplicais el IVA de ese pais. Si es asi, no es correcto. Hay que aplicar el cualquier cliente Extranjero el IVA de tu pais de operación en este caso sería de UK. Lo digo por que antes de hacerme operador intracomunitario si compraba a Italia me clavaban el Iva de Italia el 19% y no el 16% en su momento de España.


----------



## Sombra (20 May 2012)

Buff, que lío de hilo. Pero de los más interesantes.
Al final como queda la cosa si vendes zapatos online desde España a todo el mundo, el IVA se declara en los paises de destino o desde donde tu tienes la tienda (en este caso españa)?
Unos dicen una cosa y otros otra.


----------



## Enterao (20 May 2012)

hay que aplicar el iva hijpanistani aunque te compren de la cochinchina..


----------



## Pedorro (22 May 2012)

Sobre el IVA.

No es lo misma para servicios, que para venta de bienes. Tampoco es igual si vendes a otros negocios que si vendes al consumidor final.

Para servicios, se aplica el del país de origen si el cliente es un consumidor privado. Y si aplica el 0% si es un negocio, que después el cliente debe auto-aplicarse así mismo en su propia declaración.

Para bienes, también se aplica el del país de origen para consumidores privados, pero solo has cierto límite. Si superas el límite establecido de ventas en un país, entonces tienes que registrarte en el IVA local de ese país.

Esto último estoy hablando de ventas a distancia. Si se trata de ventas desde una sucursal, debes aplicar IVA del país desde el primer dia. De hecho, una sucursal debe estar registrada en Hacienda, y tributar sociedades, IVA, autonomos, igual que cualquier otra empresa, por la actividad económica directamente ligada con dicha sucursal.

Si son ventas a países de fuera de la UE. En casi todos los casos se puede quitar el IVA. Exceptuando algunos servicios, que se consideran intrínsecamente ligados al país donde está la empresa.





> no puedes tener tres o mas residencias eso es incorrecto, en el momento en que te domicilias, el propio consulado envia una carta a tu ultimo domicilio.
> Asi que solo puedes estar domiciliado en ese sitio.




Claro que puedes ser residente fiscal en tres países al mismo tiempo.

Registrarte en el consulado, o empadronarse, o cosas por el estilo, no tienen nada que ver con la residencia fiscal. Una cosa es la residencia fiscal, y otra, tu domicilio habitual, o tu domicilio administrativo.

Por ejemplo, en UK, hay veces que puedes ser residente fiscal por el mero hecho de pasar 3 meses en el país. En España piden 6 meses. Por tanto, puedes estar 4 meses en UK, y 8 en España, y en los dos países se te considera residente fiscal según las leyes de locales de cada país. Da igual si estás empadronado, tienes domicilio, o lo que sea. La mera presencia en el país durante el tiempo suficiente conlleva residencia fiscal. 

Para eso, entre otras cosas, sirven los convenios para evitar la doble imposición. Para evitar situaciones en las que una personas sería considerado residente fiscal en dos sitios a la vez y pagar dos veces por lo mismo.




> carse el Iva intracomunitario es muy facil en España, mi gestor lo hizo gratis, con lo que supongo que en UK sera coser y cantar



En UK, al pedir el número de IVA, ya lo tienes todo. Solo tienes que poner GB delante, y ya tienes el número intracomunitario.






> Anuqué si uno quiere pasar inadvertido, monta una SL en Hong Kong, mientras no compras y vendes en Hong Kong no pagas el impuesto de sociedades ahí.
> Eg. produces en india, vendes a Europa/USA y facturas de HongKong. El reparto de beneficios va directamente a los accionistas, así solo tributaras por rentas del capital sobre el 20%...... Anuqué, ojo, la hacienda española, intentara demostrar que la empresa lo levas desde España, a pesar que no comercias en/con España o Hong Kong……




Pero joder ... que ya os lo he dicho antes.

Según las leyes de casi todos los países, "una empresa es residente donde tiene su sede de dirección efectiva".

Eso quiere decir, que si formas una empresa unipersonal en Hong Kong, puesto que tu eres la única persona que controla la empresa, por pelotas va a ser residente haya donde sea residente esa persona, da igual bajo qué ley esté formada esa SL.

Si formas una LTD en UK, y vives en España, esa LTD va a ser residente en España.

En el caso de que pudiese no serlo, poco importa, porque si tú vives en España y llevas a cabo todo o parte de las actividades de la empresa, eso bajo la ley española o de cualquier otro país, se considera un "establecimiento permanente", y dicho establecimiento, debe estar registrado en Hacienda, y pagar el impuestos de sociedades, IVA, autónomos, etc, igual que una empresa española por aquellos rendimientos directamente ligados a dicho establecimiento.

Por tanto, dónde está la ventaja de crear un LTD inglesa y manejarla desde España?? no hay ninguna. Todo lo contrario, lo único que harás es complicarte la vida, porque tendrás que lidiar con dos administraciones distintas, la británica, y la española.

Habláis de vacios legales, etc. Dejadme deciros que de vacios nada. Eso está perfectamente tipificado en la ley y en los convenios para evitar la doble imposición.


----------



## Enterao (22 May 2012)

es asi : la direccion efectiva tiene que estar en el pais en el que se funda la empresa , pero
tu puedes poner un domicilio en uk por ejemplo y estar aqui dirigiendola .


----------



## Pedorro (22 May 2012)

> es asi : la direccion efectiva tiene que estar en el pais en el que se funda la empresa , pero
> tu puedes poner un domicilio en uk por ejemplo y estar aqui dirigiendola .




La dirección efectiva es allá donde se toman las decisiones. No tiene por qué ser el país donde está registrada la empresa.

Otra cosa, es que te exijan un domicilio legal, para notificaciones del gobierno y tal, pero eso es otra cosa que no significa nada.


Si tu formas una LTD en UK, y la diriges desde españa, la sede de dirección efectiva está en España, ya que es el país desde donde se toman las decisiones. Eso implica automáticamente que la empresa es residente fiscal en España y debe operar y pagar impuestos conforme a la ley Española.


----------



## Enterao (23 May 2012)

imaginemos que son dos socios , uno vive en uk y otro en ejpain , los dos toman decisiones unas veces de acuerdo y otras independientemente ...

donde esta la direccion efectiva ??


----------



## Pedorro (23 May 2012)

> imaginemos que son dos socios , uno vive en uk y otro en ejpain , los dos toman decisiones unas veces de acuerdo y otras independientemente ...
> 
> donde esta la direccion efectiva ??




A veces no solo esta el concepto de dirección, sino también de "control"

Si hay dos socios, y uno tiene el 80% y el otro el 20% de las acciones, aunque fuese el segundo el que está como administrador y toma todas las decisiones, se podría considerar que el que manda es el primero, porque al tener el 80%, tiene el control ultimo de la empresa, y podría quitar al segundo de su cargo si no actua conforme a lo que él quiere.

La norma esa de "una empresa es residente allá donde está su dirección efectiva" está en las leyes de casi todos los países, pero si hay varios socios es algo muy complejo de determinar y no todos los países aplican la norma de la misma manera.

De todas formas, en el ejemplo que pones, si uno de los socios está en España y toma decisiones y actua en nombre de la empresa y formaliza contratos, capta clientes, etc., como minimo se puede determinar que esa empresa tiene un establecimiento permanente en España, y dicho establecimiento debe registrarse en hacienda como una sucursal, pagar IVA, sociedades, autonomos, por los rendimientos directamente relacionados con la actividad de la sucursal.

Digamos que la sociedad tendria dos estableciemntos permanentes, uno en UK, y otro en España. Harian falta dos contabilidades separadas. Cada establecimiento pagaria sociedades en el pais que le corresponde. Y luego en UK tributarian los rendimientos en conjunto, pero por los conveniso de doble tributacion, los impuestos pagados en España se podrian deducir de lo que toca pagar en UK.

De todas formas, cuando hay varios socios, y dependiendo del tipo de actividad que realice la empresa, es más complejo determinarlo.


No sé, si hay varios socios y la actividad se hace solo en inglaterra, probablemente la empresa es residente en UK y nada más, pero el socio de España tambien toma decisiones o trabaja para la empresa, como minimo, se debería dar de alta en autonomos en España porque está trabajando, y pagar IRPF sobre el sueldo que pueda recibir de la empresa. De hecho, la empresa debe darse de alta como "no residente" en hacienda, y sacarse un NIF español, para poder tener un empleado currando en España. Dependiendo de las actividades del empleado, la empresa se considera que tiene una sucursal, o simplemente realiza actividades auxiliares.

No sé exactamente cómo se interpreta todo esto en España al detalle, pero hay que tenerlo bien presente y asesorarse bien.


Si no estuvieran estas leyes, cualquier podria registrar su empresa en las islas caiman y operar en España sin pagar impuestos y sin que hacienda pudiese decirles nada. No es asi, me temo.


----------



## WhenShitHitstheFan (3 Feb 2013)

Y si me quiero dar de alta legalmente como trabajador satelite de la empresa de UK en España? Que tendré que pagar? IRPF y ya está? (evidentemente empresa en UK con nominee director inglés, sin esta opción es una chapuza descartada).

Me sigue saliendo mas a cuenta que ser autonomo y perder el paro de mi otro trabajo (en caso de que me den puerta o me quieran bajar el sueldo), y toda la larga lista de incompatibilidades que esto genera. En lugar de esto, el IRPF/SS se agregaria a la cotización.

Las empresas inglesas también deben tener comerciales o tecnicos que pululan por europa sin tener sede en los paises si no llegan al limite de facturación.


----------



## Lukatovic (25 Mar 2014)

¿Alguna experiencia nueva de algún burbujista al respecto?


----------



## Pimlico (12 Nov 2015)

Aquí también ayuda a montar tu empresa en el Reino Unido y a tener una oficina virtual:

Asesoria UK | TradexFirm International


----------

